# Rabbit Advice Needed - Help!!



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

Help...I need some advice!!! I have a male mini lop buck called Flake who is being neutered this week at 4 months. His brother had to be put down the other week and I want to get him a new friend. I would be looking at a doe (which I will also get spade at 5 months). Would it be ok to put a baby doe in with Flake once he's been neutered and then get her spade when shes mature enough? The new baby doe would be 8 or 9 weeks and Flake will be neutered & 4 months in age. I would obviously introduce them gradually as it is adviced but would there be any problems, as the new bunny would not be sexually mature yet and by the time she is Flake would be 'well and truly neutered' and as soon as she's mature I will also get her spade. Any advice would be much appreciated?? Thanks


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

A neutered male can get impregnate a female up to six weeks after the operation. to be completely safe, i would keep them apart until after six weeks after his operation, then bond, then spay the female.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> A neutered male can get impregnate a female up to six weeks after the operation. to be completely safe, i would keep them apart until after six weeks after his operation, then bond, then spay the female.


Thanks  Sorry, I may appear thick lol.....so would it be ok to get a baby girl and then introduce her to Flake after his op. Get them bonded and able to live with each other and then get her spayed at 5 months? Thanks


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

jcroo65510 said:


> Thanks  Sorry, I may appear thick lol.....so would it be ok to get a baby girl and then introduce her to Flake after his op. Get them bonded and able to live with each other and then get her spayed at 5 months? Thanks


if flake has had 6 weeks recovery, then yes, this is fine.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you considered rescuing an already spayed female?

This would make the whole bonding quicker and "safer". Unneutered females can harass males with humping a nipping, and this can result in fights. This can start from a very young age.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yes in theory this will work although if your girl rabbit matures a littler earlier she could have phantom pregnancies but it is unlikely under 6 months. 

To be honest tho my best advice to you would be to rescue a doe nearer to his age. This way they will spend the majority of their lives together as rabbits really grieve for the loss of another as I'm sure your aware. The resuce will also be able to help with the bonding process, many will do it for u, which will save u a lot of stress and hassle. I have just rescued a neutered buck whos under a year and hes got such a nice personality.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I did originally consider going to a rescue centre. That would obviously be more ideal as the doe would be spay. Unfortunetly, I went to my local RSPCA and they were useless - didnt want to know! The only other rescue centre near me state they need bunny to have a run of 12 feet x 12 feet which is ridiculous as that's bigger than my whole garden!!! The cage I have is a 2 tier 4ft (with ramp access to lower/top levels, so 8ft altogether) and Flake does have a run which I use when I can (ie. weather acceptable) but just not that large!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Im not surprised, 4ft hutch is far to small for two buns im afraid. 6ftx2ft is ideal. Hormonal does are a nightmare, trust me ive had one and it ended up with a big vets bill once hormones kick in, i had to seperate them for a month before rebonding. You are better off investing in a decent hucth giving your buns the room they need and giving a home to a nice rescue bun that has her vacc's and has been spayed, average donation fee is £40, i paid £85 spaying my doe let alone vacc cost and the cost of actually buying a baby bun.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> Im not surprised, 4ft hutch is far to small for two buns im afraid. 6ftx2ft is ideal. Hormonal does are a nightmare, trust me ive had one and it ended up with a big vets bill once hormones kick in, i had to seperate them for a month before rebonding. You are better off investing in a decent hucth giving your buns the room they need and giving a home to a nice rescue bun that has her vacc's and has been spayed, average donation fee is £40, i paid £85 spaying my doe let alone vacc cost and the cost of actually buying a baby bun.


As my previous posting - I actually have a 2 TIER 4ft cage with ramp so the bun can gain access to the lower & top levels at all time - so the hutch would be the equivalent of 8ft altogether. I know 4ft would be far too small!! Unfortunetly where I live there isnt many rescue centres so it isnt that easy.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jcroo65510 said:


> As my previous posting - I actually have a 2 TIER 4ft cage with ramp so the bun can gain access to the lower & top levels at all time - so the hutch would be the equivalent of 8ft altogether. I know 4ft would be far too small!! Unfortunetly where I live there isnt many rescue centres so it isnt that easy.


Yes i know, Ive seen them, i dont even think the 3 tier is ok, there is not enough room for the bun to stretch out with the ramp in, its definetely not equivilent to 8ft, it looks cramped and certainly not big enough for two buns. You'd be better off with a 6ft hutch so at least the buns can stretch out and hop from one end to the other.

As for rescuing if you have a look on link in my sig there is a forum attached to the rescue site, many people on the forum will help do a bunny run for the right home, this is when members do different parts of the journey for you. Dreamer was from Nottingham and i live in Hampshire! I had two girls help me dreamer stayed at one of theirs for one night to break the journey up. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

yup, you can rehome nationwide at some bunny rescues. I adopted a bun from manchester and I live in northants near Milton Keynes (150 miles?) I had a bunny run arranged for me from the site that Crofty gave... where do you live? we can possibly help find a rescue for you. Alot can't be found using normal google searches... 

a 4ft tiered hutch is NO WAY equlilent to 8ft, I am sorry to say. You lose alot of surface area when you put in a ramp to get from bottom floor to top.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have to say that, the hutch (brand new when purchased in June) did cost me over £100, so is not some cheap, small and cramped hutch!! I am only housing 2 mini lop bunnies and find it quite ridiculous that such large hutches are needed - I would fully understand for larger breeds. Flake is very well treated and quite happy. I may re-consider going to a rescue centre as they seem VERY fussy and in fact I wonder if they ever get any pets re-homed! I have kept bunnies in the past and all have lived to a grand age.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

jcroo65510 said:


> I have to say that, the hutch (brand new when purchased in June) did cost me over £100, so is not some cheap, small and cramped hutch!! I am only housing 2 mini lop bunnies and find it quite ridiculous that such large hutches are needed - I would fully understand for larger breeds. Flake is very well treated and quite happy. I may re-consider going to a rescue centre as they seem VERY fussy and in fact I wonder if they ever get any pets re-homed! I have kept bunnies in the past and all have lived to a grand age.


6ft x 2ft isnt very large at all, considering rabbits are highly active animals, with the exercise needs of a small dog.

A rabbit also needs daily exercise for a minimum of 4 hours EVERYDAY, not just weather permitting.

What does your rabbit do all day in its hutch? Can it run? Can it binky? What sort of mental stimulation is it getting?

Its easy to cater for the physical needs of a rabbit in a small hutch, but they will and DO suffer mentally.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Nonnie is right, they need just as much exersize if not more as a small dog. Being in a 4ft hutch whether tiered or not is just plain cruel in my opion sorry to say it but no matter how much it cost 4ft will never be enough. I honestly think you wasted your money in buying a hutch that size for over £100 you can get 6ft hutches for less than that which are still good quality. Rabbits get depressed in small huthces where they can barely move let alone stretch out. When a rabbit stretches out fully they are almost double in length maybe even more, you need to give them room to do this so they don't get cramped legs.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jcroo65510 said:


> I have to say that, the hutch (brand new when purchased in June) did cost me over £100, so is not some cheap, small and cramped hutch!! I am only housing 2 mini lop bunnies and find it quite ridiculous that such large hutches are needed - I would fully understand for larger breeds. Flake is very well treated and quite happy. I may re-consider going to a rescue centre as they seem VERY fussy and in fact I wonder if they ever get any pets re-homed! I have kept bunnies in the past and all have lived to a grand age.


It is way over priced for a tiny hutch like that, I have a happyhutch 6ftx2ft with a 6ftx4ft run underneath that cosy me £150 new so id say that was more value for money. 4ft hutch especially 2 tier is cramped and far too small for even one bunny, they need room to stretch and move around. Rescues are not fussy they just dont want buns that have had a hard life to go to be cooped up in a hutch they can hardly move in. Would you like to be shut in a little hutch like that? Its cruel.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

I dont appreciate being spoke to like some 'cruel animal' owner - I have had both bunnies and cats all my life and ALL ARE VERY WELL TREATED!!!!!!!

I WOULD NOW LIKE TO CLOSE THIS POSTING AND NO MORE REPLIES

oh and just to add, my bunnie is perfectly happy - I feed him excel, play with him everyday, clean him daily and he has plenty of toys.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jcroo65510 said:


> I dont appreciate being spoke to like some 'cruel animal' owner - I have had both bunnies and cats all my life and ALL ARE VERY WELL TREATED!!!!!!!
> 
> I WOULD NOW LIKE TO CLOSE THIS POSTING AND NO MORE REPLIES
> 
> oh and just to add, my bunnie is perfectly happy - I feed him excel, play with him everyday, clean him daily and he has plenty of toys.


Well you came he for advice and then tell us all we are wrong, i dont think you are a cruel owner at all but i do think you dont realise how cruel it is to have 2 bunnies in such a small hutch. Its nothing personal, calm down.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> Well you came he for advice and then tell us all we are wrong, i dont think you are a cruel owner at all but i do think you dont realise how cruel it is to have 2 bunnies in such a small hutch. Its nothing personal, calm down.


YEH RIGHT!! WITH RESPECT I CAME TO THIS FORUM FOR SOME 'FRIENDLY' ADVICE - WHILST I HAVE BEEN GIVEN ADVICE THE LAST FEW POSTINGS FROM CERTAIN MEMBERS HAVE BEEN VERY INSULTING - YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW MY BUNNY IS TREATED AND I DO NOT APPRECIATE BEING CALLED 'CRUEL TO ANIMALS' - IT MAYBE NOTHING PERSONAL BUT THE POSTINGS HAVE BEEN VERY OFFENDING. BOTH OF YOU MAYBE MORE OF AN 'EXPERT' IN THIS FIELD BUT IT DOESNT GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO MAKE ME SOUND LIKE SOME CRUEL ANIMAL OWNER! I DO KNOW HOW TO LOOK AFTER RABBITS CORRECTLY. I WOULD LIKE TO STATE THAT I HAVE RESEARCHED AND THIS SIZE HUTCH IS ACCEPTED BY THE RSPCA FOR MY BREED OF BUNNY AND SHOULD I GET ANOTHER ONE, I AM LOOKING AT CHANGING THE HUTCH IN THE FUTURE. I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU DO NOT REPLY TO THE POSTING AND I HAVE CONTACTED ADMIN TO CLOSE MY ACCOUNT WITH THIS ' FRIENDLY FORUM'!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jcroo65510 said:


> YEH RIGHT!! WITH RESPECT I CAME TO THIS FORUM FOR SOME 'FRIENDLY' ADVICE - WHILST I HAVE BEEN GIVEN ADVICE THE LAST FEW POSTINGS FROM CERTAIN MEMBERS HAVE BEEN VERY INSULTING - YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW MY BUNNY IS TREATED AND I DO NOT APPRECIATE BEING CALLED 'CRUEL TO ANIMALS' - IT MAYBE NOTHING PERSONAL BUT THE POSTINGS HAVE BEEN VERY OFFENDING. BOTH OF YOU MAYBE MORE OF AN 'EXPERT' IN THIS FIELD BUT IT DOESNT GIVE YOU THE RIGHT TO MAKE ME SOUND LIKE SOME CRUEL ANIMAL OWNER! I DO KNOW HOW TO LOOK AFTER RABBITS CORRECTLY. I WOULD LIKE TO STATE THAT I HAVE RESEARCHED AND THIS SIZE HUTCH IS ACCEPTED BY THE RSPCA FOR MY BREED OF BUNNY AND SHOULD I GET ANOTHER ONE, I AM LOOKING AT CHANGING THE HUTCH IN THE FUTURE. I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU DO NOT REPLY TO THE POSTING AND I HAVE CONTACTED ADMIN TO CLOSE MY ACCOUNT WITH THIS ' FRIENDLY FORUM'!


I didnt say you were cruel to animals  you have been given friendly advice and chosen to ignore it, theres no need to be so defensive and aggressive. You didnt say you were going to change the hutch if you got another bunny in the future.

Its a shame you feel that way but I still think its cruel to keep a bun in a 4ft 2 tier hutch whether you like it or not. Im sure you love your bunny very much, we can only give advice its up to you how you take it and what you do with it.

Good Luck.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> I didnt say you were cruel to animals  you have been given friendly advice and chosen to ignore it, theres no need to be so defensive and aggressive. You didnt say you were going to change the hutch if you got another bunny in the future.
> 
> Its a shame you feel that way but I still think its cruel to keep a bun in a 4ft 2 tier hutch whether you like it or not. Im sure you love your bunny very much, we can only give advice its up to you how you take it and what you do with it.
> 
> Good Luck.


OK we will leave it at that now and as I have said twice before I DO NOT WANT ANYMORE POSTINGS ON THIS AND HOPEFULLY ALL BEING WELL MY ACCOUNT WILL BE CLOSED SOON


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jcroo65510 said:


> OK we will leave it at that now and as I have said twice before I DO NOT WANT ANYMORE POSTINGS ON THIS AND HOPEFULLY ALL BEING WELL MY ACCOUNT WILL BE CLOSED SOON


shame but ok.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Theres no need to get all upity, we only offered advice saying 4ft is way too small even for a guinea pig let alone a rabbit. 6ft is the absolute minimum I would give any rabbit. I mean I personally don't even use a hutch at all anymore I just made a divide in the shed and keep them loose in their own half the shed, they have an indoor cage within this area with a towel draped over the top that is left open for them to go in and out when they want and lots of tunnels buried in hay to hide in.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

For The 3rd And I Trust Final Time - *I do not want any more replies on this* - Yes, I Am Getting Very Annoyed and as you all dont seem to understand english I have *not* got just a standard 4ft hutch and as you seem to think my bun is living in some squalid conditions, keep thinking that. This whole thing is getting beyond a joke now and perhaps you should stop the insults - I DO NOT TAKE KINDLY TO BEING REFERRED TO AS A CRUEL ANIMAL TREATER IN ANY KIND!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT REPLY - I DO NOT WANT TO HEAR FROM ANY OF YOU AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jcroo65510 said:


> For The 3rd And I Trust Final Time - I Do Not Want Any More Replies On This - Yes, I Am Getting Very Annoyed Now - Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 well stop replying then!! Ive tried to be nice but you really are being childish now. If you dont want to be here and have an adult conversation then why keep coming back just to tell us not to post on a thread you started.  We can post where we like its a public forum.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Theres no need to get all upity, we only offered advice saying 4ft is way too small even for a guinea pig let alone a rabbit. 6ft is the absolute minimum I would give any rabbit. I mean I personally don't even use a hutch at all anymore I just made a divide in the shed and keep them loose in their own half the shed, they have an indoor cage within this area with a towel draped over the top that is left open for them to go in and out when they want and lots of tunnels buried in hay to hide in.


Ive always had a 6ft x 4ft pen in my garage overnight for my buns (they have the run of the garden all day) and ive had to stop shutting Norbert away as he cops a right strop. He now has my entire garage, and his bed on TOP of the run.

I think he'd have a fit if i stuck him in a hutch.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Ive always had a 6ft x 4ft pen in my garage overnight for my buns (they have the run of the garden all day) and ive had to stop shutting Norbert away as he cops a right strop. He now has my entire garage, and his bed on TOP of the run.
> 
> I think he'd have a fit if i stuck him in a hutch.


Yeh my four have a 12ftx10ft pen in the garage.... my car sleeps outside  lol


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

crofty said:


> well stop replying then!! Ive tried to be nice but you really are being childish now. If you dont want to be here and have an adult conversation then why keep coming back just to tell us not to post on a thread you started.  We can post where we like its a public forum.


I LIKE READING ALL YOUR PATHETIC REPLIES, BUT NOW YOU COME TO MENTION IT I HAVE GOT BETTER THINGS TO BE DOING THAN READING ALL YOUR RUDE & THREATNING COMMENTS - GET A LIFE!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yeh my four have a 12ftx10ft pen in the garage.... my car sleeps outside  lol


I never thought a rabbit could throw a tantrum, but it is possible.


jcroo65510 said:


> I LIKE READING ALL YOUR PATHETIC REPLIES, BUT NOW YOU COME TO MENTION IT I HAVE GOT BETTER THINGS TO BE DOING THAN READING ALL YOUR RUDE & THREATNING COMMENTS - GET A LIFE!!!!


I havent seen anyone be rude, or threaten you. All people have done is point out facts.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jcroo65510 said:


> I LIKE READING ALL YOUR PATHETIC REPLIES, BUT NOW YOU COME TO MENTION IT I HAVE GOT BETTER THINGS TO BE DOING THAN READING ALL YOUR RUDE & THREATNING COMMENTS - GET A LIFE!!!!


i honestly cant see any rude or threatening post to you and if i did i would have stepped in like i have done before. recently there was quite a falling out between a few members over this subject and we got together and decided to do a thread (sticky) on what is best for a bunny. please have a read of that.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Ive always had a 6ft x 4ft pen in my garage overnight for my buns (they have the run of the garden all day) and ive had to stop shutting Norbert away as he cops a right strop. He now has my entire garage, and his bed on TOP of the run.
> 
> I think he'd have a fit if i stuck him in a hutch.


Same with my lot, they have free range of the garden when I'm home but get put in the 8ft fox proof run when I need to go out. Only time they really get shut away is at night in the shed. Rosie especially would go nuts if she was confined to anything smaller. Because of where I work (just down the road from where I live) they have a secure garden attached to the vets. They use it for the dog inpatients to relieve themselves I have my own cut off section of it to have the girls at work with me so they still get a nice big run around but my mind is at ease from fox attacks. Goerge still stays at home though with full run of the kitchen whilst I'm at work. The more space the better for my lot I like to keep it as close to a natural setting as possible hence all the tubes I use in their shed and the patch of overgrown grass they love to play in.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jcroo65510 said:


> I LIKE READING ALL YOUR PATHETIC REPLIES, BUT NOW YOU COME TO MENTION IT I HAVE GOT BETTER THINGS TO BE DOING THAN READING ALL YOUR RUDE & THREATNING COMMENTS - GET A LIFE!!!!


What are you taking about, please quote where someone threatened you? 

Stop being so rude.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

heres the link to all the BEST advice we can give you http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53839-important-information-new-rabbit-owners.html


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

If anyone is being rude here its you, we've offered advice and had it thrown back at us by being called rude. No where on this thread is there any threatening posts by anyone other than you yourself.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Please can we keep this thread on topic and friendly.
If this continues you will leave us no choice but to close this thread.
Thank you.


----------



## jcroo65510 (Oct 20, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Please can we keep this thread on topic and friendly.
> If this continues you will leave us no choice but to close this thread.
> Thank you.


PLEASE DO CLOSE THIS THREAD, THATS WHAT I WANT AND I HAVE ALSO EMAILED TO GET MY ACCOUNT CLOSED.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry but i am now closing this thread.


----------

